# Soon To Be A Former Outbacker



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well its been tossed around here as we began looking around at toy haulers. We narrowed the list down, and really liked the Keystone Key Performance Raptor. Then our local dealer came out and did a great job and matched the best area prices I could find and made it even better. Made me very happy I have worked with them.

The good news for us, and the Outbackers is we agreed to sell our Outback to a user here. I'll let him chime in when he's ready. Hopefully he'll make the Ft. Stevens Outbackers rally (which we'll be attending as well).

If Outback made a toy hauler we would have been all over it, alas they haven't made one yet.

Its tough cause I really enjoy this group of folks and the Outback has been a blast for our family, but the Raptor will add some new elements (quads) to our camping. And its hard to beat the 112 gallons of fresh water capacity, built in generator, and a walk around bed.

Thanks for the last wonderful year of friendship and fun, and unless chased off I don't plan on leaving!

If anyone wants to see, the unit will look just like this one with the Cactus interior.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congrats Y, and good luck with the new toy hauler. I knew it wouldn't be long 'til you upgraded to a 5'er after getting that monster TV.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y

Congrats on the sweeeet looking 5'er







. Nice choice.







Hopefully the Raptor.com folks are as great as the Outbackers









Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Congratulations - big hummer!

"Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker" I always say. (







OK, I haven't actually ever said it before but I will from now on.)

Y-guy, you've contributed so much to this forum that it wouldn't matter if you'd gone to a Class A, we'd still welcome you as an Outbacker! (OK, maybe not a Class A...







)

BBB


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Y-Guy, wow, that is one fancy looking rig. I'm sure ya'll will have a blast in it. I think those toy haulers are great. Hopefully I can get a quick nickle tour at Ft. Stevens....

I imagine we'll keep seeing you around these parts. The Outbackers Forum is a tough habit to break.









Chet.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Best of luck to you and your family with the new unit


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Well its been tossed around here as we began looking around at toy haulers. We narrowed the list down, and really liked the Keystone Key Performance Raptor. Then our local dealer came out and did a great job and matched the best area prices I could find and made it even better. Made me very happy I have worked with them.
> 
> The good news for us, and the Outbackers is we agreed to sell our Outback to a user here. I'll let him chime in when he's ready. Hopefully he'll make the Ft. Stevens Outbackers rally (which we'll be attending as well).


I am the lucky guy to buy Y-Guy's Outback. I've been in the market for a while and couldn't pass up the deal from Y-Guy.

Guess I will have a nice 'mod page" without ever having lifted a finger (other then to sign a check







)

The Ft. Stevens rally sounds like a good time. I will try to make it with my wife and two sons.

...anyone know someone looking to buy a 2yr old Coleman Utah CP? Send them my way please.









http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/

Located in Beaverton, Oregon

Jim
2004 Chevy 2500 Suburban w/ Quadrasteer
Y-Guys' 2004 Outback....Soon!!








(I will work a real sig file soon)


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I will only add.... Can't hide the money!!!!!









Good luck Y, as long as you own a camper you are always welcome, plus I still read you all over the diesel net stuff.

Best of luck towing that sucker, whew!! tri-axle.

Kevin


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Y-Guy my Outback TT/Outbacker Forum hero. What have you gone and done.....

Sweet looking setup... Looks like many more fun years of camping ahead for the Y-Guy family.

Don't forget, you said you would stick around.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Congrats Y-Guy! That is one impressive looking unit. Stick around, the place wont be the same without you.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Steve,

Wow, that is a sweet looking 5er. Couldn't find one with a qaud axle? You and the family will have lots of fun in that rig.

Thanks for all the great input to this forum and please do hang around and offer insights. Wouldn't be the same without you.

Happy trails,

Greg


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim,

Congrats on getting your hands on Y-Guys Outback







. I'm not sure what he's thinking... You may want to change the locks for when he sees the error of his ways!







Just kidding Y-Guy, I'm sure you will love the toy hauler!

Jim, hope you guys can make it to Fort Stevens. We live in Beaverton as well, and it would be fun to meet you guys.

It is a little disturbing however to have another Outbacker that not only lives in Beaverton, but shares the same birthday as well (Can I get some Twilight Zone music please)!









Anyway, welcome to the family.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Y,

Hey, man, where can I get a job with the Y? They must pay really well!!









Congrats on the new rig--it looks great. I'm sure y'all will enjoy to the max.

Good luck and remember.............you have to stick around.

Mark


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Y and Mrs Y -- Congrats on the Toy Hauler








(Once an Outbacker.....always an Outbacker)

Oregon_Camper/Jim Congrats on the Outback. Hope to see you at the Northwest Rally in April.... hurry and make those reservations









We are also in the Beaverton area. Last year when we bought the Outback we sold our Coleman Utah CP to the first looker! They snatched it right up









Did you list it in the daily Fish Wrapper? (that is how we sold ours) It looks like you have it priced right, it should move with no problem. And it's the right time of year to sell!

Look forward to seeing/meeting everyone sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You know... Disturbing as it is that our Y-Guy would even consider leaving the fold, it is obvious that he is only betraying us because of a need that Outback could not fill. I mean, it's not like he has gone over to the Dark Side and purchased a competing TT. 'Y' needed a toy hauler, and Outback does not offer one. What else could he do?

That being said, it is obvious Y-Guy is racked with guilt (as well he should be!). As such, I would like to propose a solution that should easy Y's pain, and allow all of us to move past this troubling time with grace and dignity.

It is proposed then, that from this time forward, The Keystone Raptor be known as The Official Toy Hauler Of Outbackers.com!

See, don't we all feel better already?

Can I get an AMEN!?!?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> You know... Disturbing as it is that our Y-Guy would even consider leaving the fold, it is obvious that he is only betraying us because of a need that Outback could not fill. I mean, it's not like he has gone over to the Dark Side and purchased a competing TT. 'Y' needed a toy hauler, and Outback does not offer one. What else could he do?
> 
> That being said, it is obvious Y-Guy is racked with guilt (as well he should be!). As such, I would like to propose a solution that should easy Y's pain, and allow all of us to move past this troubling time with grace and dignity.
> 
> ...


AMEN Brother....























Jim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for the comments folks, its a bitter sweet decision. For us, the Outback has been so much fun and we will really miss the white cabinets and how open it felt.

Jim - Don't wait to long to book a site they are filling fast! It will be fun to camp with the group again, time to start planning the potluck!

Greg - quad axle LMAO heck the triple scares me already!

Doug - I think I have an MP3 of the Twilight Zone.. sure its not ID theft though







Then again my wife and I are only 12 hours apart, once I found that out I knew she was the one for me!

I love the proposal1 I can't second it, but I think I can vote a least for a few more weeks!

Mark - I wish it was the Y, we decided to use some of the inheritance to do thing that I didn't do as a kid, just wish my Dad and Mom were around to go play though.

I am still trying to find a way to get an Outback sticker on my camper - ha that should really confuse the daylights out of some folks on the road! Keystone Raptor by Outback!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good luck and enjoy your new toys









You know you're always welcome here.

How're you going to jockey that in next to your house?????









Mike


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Can I get an AMEN!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Y,
Great toy I'm thinking 5er now that I have a pickup. Enjoy the ney toy and stick around. Somtimes we just have to do what needs to be done. Congrats
















Jim


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Y,

Just like the Marines, there is no such thing as an EX-Outbacker. Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker.

Humm, maybe we should adopt some catchy saying like "Semper Outbackerus".

Regards, Glenn


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Amen brother!

Y - enjoy that new rig and all the recreation possibilities it opens up to you.

One option you better get is that skydeck thing .. heck it's got everything else.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

AMEN!

That sure is a purty trailer you got there boy!

Reverie


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Hit the bricks traitor!









You know I'm joking, this place would'nt be the same without Y-guy.
Besides, the new mod page will be interesting.
first mod should be an outbackers.com bumper sticker.


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

That's a great looking toyhauler. I'd probably never even have heard of this forum if I hadn't sold my Yamaha Bear Tracker a few years ago. Do know much about legal off roading in Oregon? I've ridden alot of the logging trails and other off road trails in Oregon on my dirt bikes in the past. I still have a few blackberry bush scars from it. My brother has a custom Cushman Trackster that he hauls all his gold mining equipment around the wilderness in. He said they have closed a lot of riding areas throughout Oregon for quads and off road motorcycles (like California). Heck, I heard it used to be legal to ride quads on public streets in Oregon. Anyway, have fun with your new camper!!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congratulations Y-Guy
That is one sweet raptor and big wow!!
Enjoy your new toy
Don
action 
P.S. 
Don't Forget To Come Back Often


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I always knew you were a trader!

I'm always the last to hear good news. Good riddance!

I'm sure I speak for the people when I say we are pretty sick of all your good advice, great mods, nice pics, and sick humor. That dancin' Y is making me want to vomit up the margarita's I'm throwing back...trying to get over this whole situation.

That's not a friggin' camper...it's a HOUSE! With an attached garage! What were you thinkin'!

I knew you were sneakin' over to that OTHER forum over on The Dark Side! They grabbed ahold of your mind...and took control! RUN TOWARDS THE LIGHT "Y"! RUN "Y" RUN!

How the heck are we going to keep up with all the MODERATION that has to be done? You are really bailing on us? I can't believe my eyes.

Can we vote on this? It's up for a vote right?

Alright...maybe I'm over-reacting a bit. Maybe it's cabin fever again.
Good luck with your new rolling house with attached garage, keep in touch with us, and post some new pics when you can. I miss you already my friend!

I'm heading to therapy now...thanks. :-(


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jolly,

Now take a deep breath and count to ten. or one hundred. or .....

Picture yourself on some golden beach with your loved one and your wife. I mean your Outback and your wife.

Cold Coronas in hand, beads of sweat dropping off the bottle as you hold it to your forehead....a cool breeze whipping off the water, the smell of coconuts (well, maybe coconut smelling suntan lotion on some gorgeous body strolling nearby) and....

Get the picture? Are you relaxing yet?

Now, don't you feel better?









Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks Mark...I feel better now. My legs aren't too bad for a Northerner!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)




----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

You are not suppose to wear hiking shoes at the beach!!! Definitely a northern tourist, look at those white legs......eeech.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Yikes, I'm with you HP. All that's missing is the black socks. I'm assuming if we had a little wider shot we could also see the standard tank top as well. Come on Jolly! Somebody send him some floral body glove jams.

BTW, does that camera hand around your neck when your on vacation?

Just kidding Jolly, I must say though I love the the view just above those clod hopper adorned toes.

TM4


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I must theorize that the Margaritas must have out-prioritized attire.

Yes, OK, that helps.







Whew!

Y-Guy, how's that sticker coming along?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL BBB actually I asked the service guy to get me a few prices on one. I should hear back next week. I think he thought I was joking!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

HEY!

Those white legs won the SEXY LEGS CONTEST on my last cruise!

Ok...I lost the contest to a 19 year old with all the right moves. Maybe it was the shoes!

I'll get some flip-flops like Jimmy Buffett for the next one.


----------

